# Been awhile



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well guys been sometime since I been here. work was absolutely crazy the first 3 months of the year. Seemed like I would never get some time for myself. Was looking forward to April 7th would be on Oklahoma for a week with Mom and Dad. Just before I got off work got a call from Dad that he had just found mom dead in front yard. My whole world went into a mode I cant describe other than chaotic. I spent the last 2 weeks trying to line things out for Dad. I come home to find i had a busted water line under the slab and spent most of today fixing that. Back to work tomorrow and I can only imagine what waits for me there.

Again forgot my password and spent the last hour working on that to log back in. _I have alot of reading to do to catch back up with everyone. Haven't had any shop time in a long time._


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry to hear about your mom.you have my condolences.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

[quote name="Bigdrowdy1" post="326905" timestamp="1524443347"]Well guys been sometime since I been here. work was absolutely crazy the first 3 months of the year. Seemed like I would never get some time for myself. Was looking forward to April 7th would be on Oklahoma for a week with Mom and Dad. Just before I got off work got a call from Dad that he had just found mom dead in front yard. My whole world went into a mode I cant describe other than chaotic. I spent the last 2 weeks trying to line things out for Dad. I come home to find i had a busted water line under the slab and spent most of today fixing that. Back to work tomorrow and I can only imagine what waits for me there. 
Again forgot my password and spent the last hour working on that to log back in. I have alot of reading to do to catch back up with everyone. Haven't had any shop time in a long time.[/quote Thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow sorry for your loss condolences sent bud


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss BigD, prayers sent from the north country.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My condolences and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our condolences to you and your family Rodney. You know the entire PT family is here for you, today, tomorrow, or weeks from now. Call if you want my friend.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear hear about your Mom's passing Rodney, you have my thoughts and prayers. How is your Dad doing ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Sharon and I send our thoughts and Prayers to you and your Dad and Family. Your Mom is now enjoying Heaven with Jesus--God Bless-----------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to Thank everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Mom's heath was good and this was a total sock to everyone. I ask that you keep my dad in your prayers. His whole world is upside down and inside out. He is doing as well as one can considering everything. I took 2 weeks off to try and help get things in order. Having someone around helps to occupy his thoughts and let him put things to the side some. Its the nights that are hardest for him. Only an empty house in and his thoughts. I converse with him as much as I can throughout the day.

Again thank you all

Rodney


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Missed you big guy ..prayers are with you

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Prayers for your Dad , you and the rest of the family BigD God Bless.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Rodney, I am sorry to hear that your mom passed. We will pray for you and your dad.

Eric and family


----------

